# Top 10 Things To Do With Your Kindle



## SophieD (Dec 16, 2008)

Here's an article you might be interested in that has some good tips and other things that you can do with your Kindle:Top 10 Things To Do With Your Kindle

There's a few on here that I wasn't aware of like Kindle NowNow and the audiobook feature.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

NowNow is no longer available.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I guess it's
*
Top Nine Things To Do With Your Kindle*, then.



Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I guess it's
> *
> Top Nine Things To Do With Your Kindle*, then.
> 
> ...


The blogger could add, "Read books." That would make 10.

L


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

The author has pulled the NowNow part and substituted something else - probably in response to Pidgeon92's comment over there...
Andra


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

A nice simple explanation on how to add photos for this blonde though


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My top 10:
1. read books
2. read magazines
3. read newspapers
4. read blogs
5. read my stuff I send
6. look for stuff to read
7. download samples
8. read samples
9. find the time (when do I have to stop reading?)
10. check the football (soon, baseball) scores on ESPN mobile

Ann


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

It also makes a dandy coaster for those iced drinks that tend to otherwise leave rings on your expensive coffee table from Home Depot.

I always wanted a coaster with a screensaver.

Mike


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

jmiked said:


> It also makes a dandy coaster for those iced drinks that tend to otherwise leave rings on your expensive coffee table from Home Depot.
> 
> I always wanted a coaster with a screensaver.
> 
> Mike


I have to commend you for noticing the rings and at least wanting to use a coaster. Most men don't.
debbie


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I like that top ten list, Ann. Here's mine:

1. Read books
2. Read the New York Times
3. Read samples
4. Charge my Kindle
5. Show off my Kindle to others
6. Admire my Kindle in his Oberon cover and skin
7. Read stuff I have sent to my Kindle
8. Take screen shots to post on the FAQ
9. Play with the content manager every now and then to move stuff around
10. Look at my Kindle's name and think about the book I am supposed to be writing

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I did find one unconventional use at my FIL's house.  His eyes aren't so good and he has his computer/monitor set up to where he sits Very Close to the screen.  And he has the resolution set at BIG.  I have to sit back several feet which makes it hard to reach the mouse where he has it.  I used my Kindle, in my lap, in it's MEdge cover as a mouse pad.

I think his next birthday gift will be a newer monitor because the picture was also somewhat blurry. . .even after a thorough 'Windexing' and increasing the contrast.

Ann


----------



## ninjapanzer (Dec 14, 2008)

Read Comic Books and Manga works great

Index my reference library. When I need to remember how to code something I just search all my books at once with my kindle best device ever I say


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

drenee said:


> I have to commend you for noticing the rings and at least wanting to use a coaster. Most men don't.
> debbie


And I'm kind to cats, also. 

Mike


----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

Items 1 thru 10 - READ BOOKS


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

In no particular order, I have used mine to read(duh)
find out where I am when lost and get directions to where I wanted to be
look up movie listings and show times
check weather forcasts
check email
track packages
look up words i don't know
reseach authors I don't know
play mine sweeper very badly
listen to music
sample books I'd normally not read


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I like that top ten list, Ann. Here's mine:
> 
> 4. Charge my Kindle
> 
> L


   You've got to mean something other than plugging it into a socket, right?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

No, you have to charge it so you can keep doing the other 9 things. 

Ann


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

jmiked said:


> It also makes a dandy coaster for those iced drinks that tend to otherwise leave rings on your expensive coffee table from Home Depot.
> 
> I always wanted a coaster with a screensaver.
> 
> Mike


Sacrilege, how dare you get moisture near a Kindle. Your membership in this community is in jeopardy.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

My top ten list:
1. Read Books
2. Upload, read, and edit my friends' stories
3. Upload, read, and edit my stories
4. Sample books
5. upload class notes and essays
6. upload studyguides to study paperfree
7. check up on movie times
8. check up on the weather before leaving the house
9. wiki things for "i-told-so' moments
10. built dictionary (apparents some words really don't mean what I thought they meant lol. I also don't have try decent a word up attempt to understand it

number 5 and 6 saves me money on printer paper and ink....alot on the ink. also allowed to study everywhere since K comes with me everywhere I go. Lessened the weight of all the things I carry to class.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Okay...I feel like a complete idiot...but how are you all looking up weather and checking movie listings and email, etc?  How did I miss the instructions on how to do that
deb


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

they are listed on the preset site for the webbrowser. 

Movie times: Hollywood Showtimes
weather: Weather Underground

All you need to do is input your zipcode or city.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Okay...walk me through this, VA....the preset webbrowser is where?


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

go to home screen, menu, experimental, and then basic web.  right after you go to webbroswer or basic web, there is a list of sites starting with amazon, wikipedia, google, and so forth. As you look farther you will see Weather Underground as the sixth one down. Hollywood showtimes is the second from the last site listed.


If you need more detailed instrustions I'll be back soon....dropping off bro.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Have a look at this thread regarding how to use the Kindle's web browser....

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,248.0.html


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

thanks...went to chat and vampy helped me...shhh, don't tell anyone he's nice...lol


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> go to home screen, menu, experimental, and then basic web. right after you go to webbroswer or basic web, there is a list of sites starting with amazon, wikipedia, google, and so forth. As you look farther you will see Weather Underground as the sixth one down. Hollywood showtimes is the second from the last site listed.
> 
> If you need more detailed instrustions I'll be back soon....dropping off bro.


thanks VA...between you and Vampy, I got it...wow...it's great


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

drenee said:


> Okay...I feel like a complete idiot...but how are you all looking up weather and checking movie listings and email, etc? How did I miss the instructions on how to do that
> deb


Lol, thank goodness I'm not the only one. I've had it since Christmas and had no idea! LOL! I've read 5 books, Amazon.com blogs, and Newsweek, I had no idea you could check movies, weather and etc.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Neversleepsawink said:


> Lol, thank goodness I'm not the only one. I've had it since Christmas and had no idea! LOL! I've read 5 books, Amazon.com blogs, and Newsweek, I had no idea you could check movies, weather and etc.


It is an awesome feature. I can't believe I missed that. I've been so excited about reading, this great feature went completely over my head. I'm only 5', so that wasn't a big stretch, but still...lol.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

lol. drenee we are the same height!! I love the weather feature. Its easier than having to log on to my computer in the morning before I head out the door. then I use the movie time feature for ...(cough cough movie hopping cough)

I like to say i'm five foot and half an inch.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

drenee said:


> It is an awesome feature. I can't believe I missed that. I've been so excited about reading, this great feature went completely over my head. I'm only 5', so that wasn't a big stretch, but still...lol.


Too funny! I'm 5'3" so I'm not much taller


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

> thanks...went to chat and vampy helped me...shhh, don't tell anyone he's nice...lol


I don't know why everyone thinks I'm not.

}scampers off to cry    {



Spoiler



just kidding...I really do like helping people


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

sorta glad I'm out of the area - I'd really get cornfuzed  

My top 10 things are to read 10 books at a time


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

1 read
  2 read
  3 load more content
  4 read
  5 read
  6 load more content
  7 read
  8 read
  9 load more content
10 Drink heavily before opening my Amazon bill


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Yes SJC - you got that right! 'Cept I need to drug my DH before *he* gets the Amazon Bill


----------



## chocochibi (Jan 2, 2009)

10: Obsess fanatically over it and check Amazon a gazillion times a day sice I don't have it yet.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Anju: ROTFLMAO!!!


----------



## SophieD (Dec 16, 2008)

tecwritr said:


> Items 1 thru 10 - READ BOOKS


I guess the post could have been - Top Things To Do With The Kindle Other Than Reading Books


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I like to dress her up and take her out.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

I used mine this week as a road atlas.  It showed me how to get to Charlotte NC, find my hotel and where the Books-A-Million was and then how to get home.

My computer is in the shop so I also used my Kindle to check email, scan kindle boards and to post on other forums that actually let me log in with my Kindle.

While at the book signing, a girl was talking about how she loved books and would never buy a Kindle.

I like highlighting...

Like this?

I like saving my place a lot...

like this?

I love the pages of books.

Nothing says you can't buy a paper book if you have a Kindle, plus it has a built in dictionary but a smart girl like you probably wont need that.(got me a big laugh except from her)

Yes, I had some fun and impressed a lot of people at the book signing and I didn't even get to the actual downloading of a book in 30 seconds or less.  

I wish I could get paid to just go around and demonstrate my Kindle.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

You know there are several terrific features on the K2.
But most of them are "nice to haves".
Like the ability to display the time - you can do it but it is easier to look at my watch or the time on my cell phone.
Same way with the web browser - it is easier to use my computer.  And If I am not near one, I can wait.
But for those times that you didn't wear a watch and your cell phone is not convenient, it is nice to know that the K2 will show you the time.
And for those times when you just HAVE to get to the web and the only thing you have is your K2, it is nice to be able to use it for that.
But WOW is it ever a great reading device!!!!!

Just sayin.....


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

My favorite 2 secondary functions are driving directions and checking my email when I am out and about.

I also like checking movie times and my local weather.  Last week I had to take a trip to Kentucky.  My computer is in the shop.  Using my Kindle, I got driving directions and the weather for 
TN and KY just to make sure  I had the proper clothing for being that far north.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> My favorite 2 secondary functions are driving directions and checking my email when I am out and about.
> 
> I also like checking movie times and my local weather. Last week I had to take a trip to Kentucky. My computer is in the shop. Using my Kindle, I got driving directions and the weather for
> TN and KY just to make sure I had the proper clothing for being that far north.


Where do you go to get driving directions?


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

Google maps.  Google where you want to go and it will ask you your starting point and then list off how to get there.  It's all text.  I've not gotten it to do a map but I don't really need one.

If you have a K2, I guess you could have it read the directions for you.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

thanks, just tried it and I Like it!


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

Yep, next to reading, it's one of my favorite things to do.


----------

